# What do ya'll use for deworming your pups? MATH WHIZ HELP PLEASE. =)



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

*I went to the feedstore today for some dewormer and I was a bit sticker shocked at the price. Weighed my pup and he is 47 pounds!  So with the largest size I could find I's still need to buy 3 packets and they were $20 each!  AND it says to do them every 2 weeks!


Last time I had a puppy I worked at an animal hospital and used Drontal and got it for wholesale cost... I guess I am not used to retail...


SO, what is the best kind that won't break the bank?


Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2013)

Look for pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel or fenbendazole. You use them differently though so look at both and see what will be a better solution for you.

I prefer the Pyrantel. I give this 1x every 7-10 days from 4-5 wks til 16 weeks, on LGD breeds. It is good for rounds, hooks, and tapes.

You can get the big tube of paste but it IMO is really hard to measure out.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone know if you can find pyrantel OTC? This is what we use at work for puppies and kittens and I've only found the fenbendazole at tractor supply.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 21, 2013)

raw pumpkin seeds are a natural way to deworm and prevent worms in dogs


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2013)

Pyrantel is in the equine section...hard to do low doses with the paste though.  

I have no idea what it costs but they have the pyrantel pills for dogs made by (I think) Seargents.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 21, 2013)

The best all round OTC wormer I've found is wormeX plus. And you have to make sure its the wormX PLUS and not just the wormX which is much cheaper but doesn't work near as well.  On line is the best price I've found. Amazon to be exact.  Still not cheap but free shipping.  I buy the largest dog size and split accordingly.  It is pyrantal /praziquantal and gets both kind of tape.  Other wise for just tape I use safeguard paste and guesstimate.   The wormX plus is way easier, I do it once and then again in 14 days but normally I finds once does the trick.  I watch for wormieness so catch it early.  I've also used valbazon for tape but i'd have to find the dosage for you.

The difference in prices between on line and at tractor supply is huge.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2013)

I have lots of dogs so we use the paste (equine) it is way way cheaper you just need to do the math.... One day I will do a chart...LOL
Jeffers has the wormx and the pastes. For 1 pup... the wormx is probably the best like bcnewe2 said.

It is basically strongid.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't forget its got to be wormeXPLUS.  The plus is important!


----------



## xa.logan (Apr 21, 2013)

I like fenbendazole the most. And then praziquantel. Fenbendazole is useful for all forms of livestock. Praziquantel does tapeworms too. Which most other wormers miss. Fenbendazole can be found as 'panacure' and the dosage I've seen is 1cc/4.4 pounds. Praziquantel comes in 'Strongid-T' and 'Nemex'. I mean. You can't really go wrong with anything. Fenbendazole just helps if they're still nursing an the mother is transferring worms trans-mammary. But I don't want to go into the science of it.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

*So this is what I got, Safe-Guard 4 Canine Dewormer. It says it does tapes, round, hooks, and whipworms. It's 20 bucks for a box of this, and I need like 2-3 boxes.

The active ingredient is Fenbendazole and it says the dosage is 50 mg/kg (22.7mg/lb). In each dosage unit it has 222mg/g of Fenbendazole Granules, and each pouch is 4 grams. It also says it's 22%.







And so I found this stuff in a tube for horses, can a math whiz help me figure out dosage? It states "Each notch offers approximately 227 mg of active ingredient."






Is this esentially the same stuff? It looks like the mg of active ingredients are the same. It also says the dosage is the same for horses 50 mg/kg (22.7mg/lb). It's $7 for a tube of this stuff which will treat up to 1200 pounds. And as far as I can figure out one "notch" or dose of this stuff would be the same as a pouch of the canine stuff? It also says it's 10% Fenbendazole paste. Panacur Equine Dewormer Paste 10% contains the active anthelmintic, fenbendazole. Each gram of Equine Dewormer Paste 10% contains 100 mg Fenbendazole. 100mg/g.

Ok now I just read for that one that two notches will do a 250 pound horse. That doesn't make sense. I'm confused... help please!!!
*


----------



## Grazer (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know if your dogs are already on a heartworm preventative, but there are heartworm preventatives out there that treat hookworms, roundworms and tapeworms too.
Like Iverhart Max for example and it's not very expensive either. On drsfostersmith.com (with a prescription from your vet) *a year's supply* for dogs between 50 and 100 lbs is $ 56.28.
And I think the shipping might be free: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=16602 
But anyway, that way you don't have to buy different kinds of preventatives for each type of worm. You just give your dog 1 pill each month and that's it.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

Grazer said:
			
		

> I don't know if your dogs are already on a heartworm preventative, but there are heartworm preventatives out there that treat hookworms, roundworms and tapeworms too.
> Like Iverhart Max for example and it's not very expensive either. On drsfostersmith.com (with a prescription from your vet) *a year's supply* for dogs between 50 and 100 lbs is $ 56.28.
> And I think the shipping might be free: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=16602
> But anyway, that way you don't have to buy different kinds of preventatives for each type of worm. You just give your dog 1 pill each month and that's it.


*Thank you for the suggestion, but I am asking specifically for young baby pups. I'll look into that when he gets bigger... Thanks!

He's just 15 weeks old now. 

Still need help for dosing... *


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have never been able to cut the dosage down myself with the pannacure horse wormer for dogs. Not good at the tiny math.
But the wormX plus or any of the wormers Southern wrote about will work.

I also have a valbazon dosage which is good for albon resistant coccidia which works for most worms too (not heart)

let me know if you want it.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.vetshoponline.com/Canex-Multispectrum-Wormer-for-dogs-10kg-22-lbs-P195C106.aspx

I stink at math. 

This place is in AU but shipping is 5.00. I buy all my meds for dogs and cats through them.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 22, 2013)

> http://www.vetshoponline.com/Canex-Mult  5C106.aspx
> 
> I stink at math.
> 
> This place is in AU but shipping is 5.00. I buy all my meds for dogs and cats through them.


Even with shipping that's a good price. Do you have to have a prescription?  I have 4 dogs or more sometimes. So worming for about 7 bucks each isn't bad at all. My dogs all are somewhere in tht 30-40 lbs range. so I'd need 2 for each
Thanks


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *So this is what I got, Safe-Guard 4 Canine Dewormer. It says it does tapes, round, hooks, and whipworms. It's 20 bucks for a box of this, and I need like 2-3 boxes.
> 
> The active ingredient is Fenbendazole and it says the dosage is 50 mg/kg (22.7mg/lb). In each dosage unit it has 222mg/g of Fenbendazole Granules, and each pouch is 4 grams. It also says it's 22%.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_026851071648c.jpg
> ...


From what I can find this is the dose for a horse for panacur. It is not the same as what you have, but I did read that it has been tested at the level you state so I am not sure what you read. I checked 2 different websites that sell the stuff.

*Panacur Paste 10% is administered orally at a rate of 2.3 mg/lb.* 

So a 250 lb horse would need 575 mg and 2 notches is 454 mg so the math doesn't quite add up but it is close. Since one syringe treate 1100 lbs I would simply count the number of notches on the tube and divide. So if there are 10 notches that would be about 110 lbs per notch so Diego would get about 1/2 notch. 

Or another way is to do it by weight, that would be my choice. 

2.3 mg/ lb * 47 lbs = 108mg or .10 grams. You could take a gram and divide it into 10 little chunks.

I only wormed him for roundworm and he was alot smaller then.  I used the liquid wormer from ProSense.
1067 mg = 1.06 grams or 1 gram.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Thank you so much Barbara!!! It sucks being bad at math, lol.  

I'm wondering now if I was looking at two different strengths of the horse panacur online without realizing it. I will make sure I get the 10% one. I also need to do my big dog Dakota, and he is 110# so that is perfect, one notch for him 1/2 for Diego.

Thank you so much! *


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> > http://www.vetshoponline.com/Canex-Mult  5C106.aspx
> >
> > I stink at math.
> >
> ...


No presciption required. I buy generic heartworm from them too, also the new topical wormer for cats which I LOVE. I was buying the flea stuff from them but have switched to Pet Armor. I buy the XL size vial and draw it up into a syringe and find the volume and split it on my 2 border collies and do the same for my female LGD. I just store the leftover for my LGD in the syringe until the next time.  My male LGD has to get an entire dose of the large size vial.

I have also been know to use Ivermectin for heartworm too. Cost alot less.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Thank you so much Barbara!!! It sucks being bad at math, lol.
> 
> I'm wondering now if I was looking at two different strengths of the horse panacur online without realizing it. I will make sure I get the 10% one. I also need to do my big dog Dakota, and he is 110# so that is perfect, one notch for him 1/2 for Diego.
> 
> Thank you so much! *


Make sure you count the notches, I was just guessing that there are 10. Take 1100 and divide by the number of notches, that will be how much weight each notch will treat.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*The one I was looking at I think it said a whole tube treats a 1200 pound horse, I was assuming there was 12 notches... lol... *


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 23, 2013)

> was buying the flea stuff from them but have switched to Pet Armor. I buy the XL size vial and draw it up into a syringe and find the volume and split it on my 2 border collies and do the same for my female LGD


We are always fighting fleas. Where are you located and are fleas a serious issue for you?  I've heard other people useing Pet Armor but nothing is working for us.  I've had to switch to the newest type from the vet at over 50 bucks a package.  Not even sure it's working.

I do the same with most of my drugs, buy the largest size and split accordingly.

Thanks for the tip.  I might have to try PA but makes me nervous because I hate to over dose with anything and if it doesn't work then I'm stuck treating again before it's time.

I have a senior dog (border collie) that wasn't a senior when it happend, but we were living in AR and it got really hot. Nothing was killing the fleas. ON the advise of the vet we "over" treated and she now has seizures.  I think that's when it all started


----------



## babsbag (Apr 23, 2013)

Pet Armor is generic Frontline so if Frontline doesn't work Pet Armor wouldn't either. 

I live in No. CA and fleas are really only an issue in the summer. I only treat every other month as I would rather have a few fleas than "poison" my animals conitinually, and I don't treat at all in the winter unless they are on the house cats. With the cats the most annoying thing is that the fleas transmit the tape worms and those things are DISGUSTING!!!!

When my LGD had pups AND fleas someone mentioned Comfortis. I guess it is an oral flea medicine that works for thirty days, you might try that. Or Redtailgal mentioned this.

_You can take oranges, cut them into quarters and place them in your crockpot on low for overnight.  The juice and oil will simmer out.  Strain this juice and oil thru  a cheesecloth  (squeeze it to get it all) leaving you with a strong and sticky juice. Dilute this 1 part orange "stuff" and 1 part water for a flea spray (be generous on the feet, gentials and "armpits" and around the ears).  You can spray this on all the bedding as well.  It's safe to use on newborn puppies, too (I used it on my Dobermans when I was raising them)    Also mix it full strength with whatever shampoo you may use.....1 part shampoo and 1 part orange "stuff".  _

She also said to make sure you wash the collars, she says that fleas can lay eggs in the nylon collars.

Good luck with the battle.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know if this will work for fleas but it does for lice. you can put some olive oil on them and it will suffocate the bugs and the eggs.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 23, 2013)

Diatomaceous Earth controls both internal and external parasites, cheap and not a chemical so it's safer for the dog.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny, we used to use DE to do manual blood clotting time tests when I worked at the emergency vet.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 23, 2013)

We don't have fleas at the moment but they will be back. We have a bunch of feral cats close by.  I tried comfortis when it first came out. Made 2 of the dogs pretty sick.  DE only effects what it touches with limited success (at least for us). I will try the orange recipe, but doesn't it burn the skin a bit?  The vectra worked, just expensive.  
Missouri and Arkansas must have some very tough fleas. Long ago I had a cat who was allergic to everything.  We used deluted pine-sol.  Must be the oil that smoothers them.  Was great while in Colorado, we lived in the high desert and for 2 1/2 years  didn't have to use anything!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 23, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Missouri and Arkansas must have some very tough fleas. Long ago I had a cat who was allergic to everything.  We used deluted pine-sol.  Must be the oil that smoothers them.  Was great while in Colorado, we lived in the high desert and for 2 1/2 years  didn't have to use anything!


I used to live where it snowed in the winter and we had very few fleas to deal with and I never treated them; ah, the good old days.

I hear that tea tree oil in the shampoo is supposed to work too, but you can't use it on cats. The thing is I don't bathe my LGDs so that won't work for me. The house dogs are usually flea free IF the cats are treated and I am not bathing a cat, no how, no way, at least not mine.

I make goat milk soap with tea tree oil and sell it as dog soap; people love it. I can't say that it fights fleas though, the FDA won't allow that claim.


----------

